# Bromeliads in the Dart Frog Terrarium



## Frogtofall

For years I've wanted to do this article and I never got around to it. I managed to get http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/35324-guide-popular-terrarium-plants.html done but always felt like an article soley on bromeliads was in order. I hope this article provides everyone with some help. My reason for doing this article is to help answer some of the more common every day questions a lot of people ask and to maybe shed some light on other things that pertain to bromeliads and their correlation with Dart Frog terraria.

I hope everyone enjoys reading it as much as I enjoyed writing it. 

Bromeliads in the Dart Frog Terrarium


----------



## JP41

very well written, now if people will just read it and follow direction.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I only glanced through this so far but it looks awesome man! This is a really great idea and Im glad someone finally wrote this up. Even better that it came from you which is someone we all know has alot of experience with bromeliads in both terrariums and in potted/greenhouse culture.

Will have to chat with you sometime about the amazing photos in that article!



Todd


----------



## Mitch

Awesome article! This should be a sticky.


----------



## eos

Bookmarked! Thanks!


----------



## fieldnstream

A BIG thank you for this.....as a relative newbie this is just what i was looking for! Great article and amazing pics.


----------



## gary1218

Nice to see you back Antone 

How much for the terrarium in that first pick? BEAUTIFUL!!! You certainly have a talent.


----------



## markpulawski

Nice article, Antone what is that first brom, the yellow one with the red leaf tips, really stunning?


----------



## Chris155hp

Great now I need to get some Neoregelia ‘Ritzy Red’ and a June night. There stunning now to see where I can find them. Great article


----------



## Frogtofall

markpulawski said:


> Nice article, Antone what is that first brom, the yellow one with the red leaf tips, really stunning?


Thanks Mark. That's Neo Herbie. Was grown super hard.


----------



## nawth21

Nicely done Antone. PS I hatechu. I have always been jealous of your tanks.


----------



## Frogtofall

gary1218 said:


> Nice to see you back Antone
> 
> How much for the terrarium in that first pick? BEAUTIFUL!!! You certainly have a talent.


Sorry Gary, I didn't even see this response. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## vivlover10

Amazing!!! Thankyou so much Antone! 

1 question is the first brom a Neo "Herbie espinosa"?


----------



## Frogtofall

vivlover10 said:


> Amazing!!! Thankyou so much Antone!
> 
> 1 question is the first brom a Neo "Herbie espinosa"?


I received it as just Herbie. Mother plant came from Tropiflora originally.


----------



## vivlover10

Ok, I was searching throught michaels bromeliads and that is what they had. I really want one but tropiflora doesn't sell them anymore. 

Thanks,


----------



## johnyrocks

I'm proud to of read every word of that, 7 times!


----------



## Frogtofall

Haha. I don't think I even read it that many times.


----------



## mordoria

wow, this is amazing. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

Antone, what is that plant mounted on the glass, half way up, on the right side?


----------



## Frogtofall

Brotherly Monkey said:


> Antone, what is that plant mounted on the glass, half way up, on the right side?


I think you mean the first photo on the LEFT side?? If so, that is Racinaea crispa. Its a bromeliad species in the Tillandsia group. Very hard to find and very hard to grow properly.

Another photo...


----------



## johnyrocks

Frogtofall said:


> I think you mean the first photo on the LEFT side?? If so, that is Racinaea crispa. Its a bromeliad species in the Tillandsia group. Very hard to find and very hard to grow properly.
> 
> Another photo...


Is that thing dead?


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

Frogtofall said:


> I think you mean the first photo on the LEFT side?? If so, that is Racinaea crispa. Its a bromeliad species in the Tillandsia group. Very hard to find and very hard to grow properly.
> 
> Another photo...


exactly the one. Do you have any up close shots of the one in your viv?


----------



## Frogtofall

johnyrocks said:


> Is that thing dead?


Bwuahahahaha!  I am not sure if you're kidding or not but thats pretty funny. Its definitely not dead.


----------



## Frogtofall

Brotherly Monkey said:


> exactly the one. Do you have any up close shots of the one in your viv?


I looked but thats all I got. I may have the full res photo at home that I can zoom into and crop if you need to see it closer. May I ask why? What are you looking to see??


----------



## johnyrocks

Frogtofall said:


> Bwuahahahaha!  I am not sure if you're kidding or not but thats pretty funny. Its definitely not dead.


I am serious. If that thing really is alive that is one f*cked up plant!


----------



## kitcolebay

The link is not working for me. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## widmad27

The link is also not working for me as well...


----------



## Ellylove

The link to the article isn't working for me either. :'(


----------



## Zach Valois

I need a primer on Brom culturing myself. Looks like Frogtofall's webpage is currently down. 

Anyone have any news on this, or an alternative for an outline of Brom care?

Thanks


----------



## goof901

he posted it here
Bromeliads in the Dart Frog Terrarium - Dart Frog Forum on Husbandry and Habitat Information


----------



## Zach Valois

Thank you muchly!


----------



## ICS523

this article has been very helpful for me. thanks.


----------



## soulsynapse

Link isn't working for me.. does anybody have a mirror?


----------



## carola1155

soulsynapse said:


> Link isn't working for me.. does anybody have a mirror?


try reading 3 posts back


----------



## yumyow

Great article. Many thanks!


----------



## Daleo

The link is broken for me. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## NM Crawler

Same here, Link not working on my end as well. Please fix really want to read this....lol

Thanks


----------



## carola1155

it still worked for me... but try this

Bromeliads in the Dart Frog Terrarium - Dart Frog Forum on Husbandry and Habitat Information

the pictures no longer work but the article is just the same


----------



## Daleo

That one works. Thanks


----------



## SLiK JiM

Resurrecting this from the ashes but does anyone have a copy with the pictures working?


----------



## Frogtofall

SLiK JiM said:


> Resurrecting this from the ashes but does anyone have a copy with the pictures working?


Sorry, I have them all. I haven't had any time to rehost them elsewhere bc I can't find the right deal. I'm afraid if I host them on Photobucket that it'll exceed the bandwidth or something. Should I try it anyways?


----------



## frogparty

Post a copyright on them. I just caught someone on eBay selling orchids using MY pictures off photobucket. Linked to Dendroboard


----------



## Frogtofall

frogparty said:


> Post a copyright on them. I just caught someone on eBay selling orchids using MY pictures off photobucket. Linked to Dendroboard


Oh its happened to me. Instead of removing the picture or the link, I re-edited the picture to say something VERY foul but left the link identical. When people saw their ad, I'm sure no one bid on it. Needless to say, that never happened again from that person.


----------



## frogparty

SUCH A GOOD IDEA!!!! Fantastic, actually. Photobucket here I come


----------



## Frogtofall

frogparty said:


> SUCH A GOOD IDEA!!!! Fantastic, actually. Photobucket here I come


Not sure you can do it on Photobucket since you'd have to re-upload it which would probably make the link different. This happened to me when I had the server so I had full control of the links and all that.


----------



## SLiK JiM

Frogtofall said:


> Sorry, I have them all. I haven't had any time to rehost them elsewhere bc I can't find the right deal. I'm afraid if I host them on Photobucket that it'll exceed the bandwidth or something. Should I try it anyways?


Photobucket have tonnes of my pictures on there, but none of mine on there are particularly note worthy and worth stealing! I think I have around 500 and the speed is fine (great considering it is free!)



Frogtofall said:


> Oh its happened to me. Instead of removing the picture or the link, I re-edited the picture to say something VERY foul but left the link identical. When people saw their ad, I'm sure no one bid on it. Needless to say, that never happened again from that person.


That is incredible, well done!

The thing I have done before is turn the whole thing into a pdf with the pictures included and just upload that to a file hosting site (I use mediafire as its free) then people can see the text online but can't get the photo's unless they download the pdf version. Then, people shouldn't steal your pics as they won't be of sufficient quality and you don't have to worry about changing sites/servers.


----------



## slipperheads

The link for the bromeliad article is broken for me.


----------



## SLiK JiM

This link works fine:

Bromeliads in the Terrarium


----------



## slipperheads

Got it, thanks. Miss those pictures!


----------



## sports_doc

That was/is a great article Antone. Thanks.


----------



## NathanB

Frogtofall said:


> Sorry, I have them all. I haven't had any time to rehost them elsewhere bc I can't find the right deal. I'm afraid if I host them on Photobucket that it'll exceed the bandwidth or something. Should I try it anyways?


If it does you can try flickr, it has unlimited bandwidth


----------



## Viridovipera

Would love to see the original with images. Would it be possible to supply a .pdf with the images an upload it to some kind of filesharing site?


----------



## Frogtofall

Viridovipera said:


> Would love to see the original with images. Would it be possible to supply a .pdf with the images an upload it to some kind of filesharing site?


It might be actually. I'll have to take a look into that this week.


----------



## waynowon

i can't get the link to work.


----------



## radiata

waynowon said:


> i can't get the link to work.


Ditto... <plus the obligatory 10 characters 1234567890>


----------



## Frogtofall

Really sorry about that. I still need to re edit the original article and host it. I did try a few months ago. Need to give it another try.


----------



## radiata

Frogtofall said:


> Really sorry about that. I still need to re edit the original article and host it. I did try a few months ago. Need to give it another try.


Antone...

Thanks... I really appreciate your efforts!

Bob


----------



## Peakone

None of the links work


----------



## jdawud

Hey froggers,

Is this article still available anywhere? None of the links in the thread are working anymore.


----------



## Sstephenson

jdawud said:


> Hey froggers,
> 
> Is this article still available anywhere? None of the links in the thread are working anymore.


Ditto. I'd love to see It, but no luck with the links


----------



## Tango1990

Any chance that this article could be posted again? The link doesn't work for me. Thanks!


----------



## whiteheadfamily2415

This thread is quite old, but I'm hoping someone may have PDF'd the article or have a current link available. Is anyone willing to help a newbie wanting to learn?


----------

